# where to buy alpha eliminator



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I never heard of it. Bac-azap is a good odor eliminator, too. With a dead body as large as a raccoon, nothing short of removal will help.

If you simply can't get it out, can you cover it with soil or lime? Lime speeds up the decomposition. 

Can you remove deck boards to get it out of there?


----------

